# doing leg press



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

*whats your best weight on leg press*​
100kg below 33.03%200kg oh under 1919.19%250 above7777.78%


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

whats your best weight using the leg press machine guys.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

560kg


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I think you should've included a lot more options on the poll. As corbuk has already said 560kg over double your last option. I can do 450 excluding the sled for reps.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

hell thats impressive corbuk how many reps was that.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah i should have bigjoe


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

450kg 7 reps


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done 440 x 10 reps (not included sled weight) narrowish stance too.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

have done 1010kg for 7 or 8 reps


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

1200lb, for 10+ reps gym goes no more


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I do hope these lifts are all the way down, as I have seen so many leg pressers only doing half or 3 quarter reps. Knees to the chest/armpit.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> have done 1010kg for 7 or 8 reps


Dirty roider!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I can go stupidly heavy as in close to 2000lb but all that does is strain my hips and glutes.

Find a good machine where 5 plates per side is enough and go all the way down.

Leg press = ultimate BETA show off machine.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Dirty roider!


 :thumb: :thumb :

theres vids of me on youtube doing 32 plates or something i think from years ago


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah good point bigjoe doesnt includ bounceing it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I can go stupidly heavy as in close to 2000lb but all that does is strain my hips and glutes.
> 
> Find a good machine where 5 plates per side is enough and go all the way down.
> 
> *Leg press = ultimate BETA show off machine*.


god damn right:thumb: :lol:


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

hell weeman hell how can ya walk after doing that weight.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

at our gym we only have a leg press like this http://www.olympicfitnessclub.com/images/uni-legpress.jpg were it swings out, i find this harder than the 45deg ones. so can only do 270kg on this. cant remember what i did on a 45 press


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

well compared to you lot iam a wimp lol managed to do 310 kgs for a set of five today.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I only train with 250kg, doing reps very slowly and controlled, all the way down. I find I get a better stimulus this way than whacking out fcuk big weights, which I can do if I want show off a bit of ego, but I'm training muscle not ego.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

breamking said:


> hell weeman hell how can ya walk after doing that weight.


not very well :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> not very well :lol:


So you use the same weights as Marcus Ruhl but you only have eenny weenie tinny little legs what gives wee man, fake gear perhaps?

:laugh:


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

thats the best way bigjoe slow and controlled


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

breamking said:


> thats the best way bigjoe slow and controlled


That's what she said....


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

lol lois


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> So you use the same weights as Marcus Ruhl but you only have eenny weenie tinny little legs what gives wee man, fake gear perhaps?
> 
> :laugh:


lol apart from the genetic differences i tend not to feel the muscle when doing those ego sets,when i drop right back to 8-10 plates per side i feel it much more,which is actually what i do more commonly these days,tho last cpl sessions have been ego ones and as such fkn tendons on side of quads are strained cos i'm a cock:cursing:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol apart from the genetic differences i tend not to feel the muscle when doing those ego sets,when i drop right back to 8-10 plates per side i feel it much more,which is actually what i do more commonly these days,tho last cpl sessions have been ego ones and as such fkn tendons on side of quads are strained cos i'm a cock:cursing:


Haha you have better quads than me so i can't say ****.

Do you use the foam roller on your quads?

Get your Mrs to massage you IT bands with a little oil prior and pwo it will help tons this is what i have been doing. Knowing you though you will get all aroused and end up missing your work out:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

weeman said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> theres vids of me on youtube doing 32 plates or something i think from years ago


Find them & post them!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Haha you have better quads than me so i can't say ****.
> 
> *your dieteyes are deluding you ya freak,i WISH i had your quad development !!!!(and back but you know that)*
> 
> ...


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

320kg excluding sled.

I was chuffed with that but feel like a wimp now lol.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> have done 1010kg for 7 or 8 reps


I bet everyone in the gym loved you hogging all the plates:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Find them & post them!


BOOM






:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL some leg presses vary dramatically..

Like corbuk said 560kg, i seen a vid of him squatting 180 yesterday, but i can or could squat 220 but got 300kgx10 on the leg press in my gym..


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

same here brandl lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lift, I take my hat off to you. You are truly an inspiration to all members on this board. What's your secret?????


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> What a lift, I take my hat off to you. You are truly an inspiration to all members on this board. What's your secret?????


Steroids.................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

erm weeman.. you have natty material on your youtube channel :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> What a lift, I take my hat off to you. You are truly an inspiration to all members on this board. What's your secret?????


lmao the amount of people that took that clip seriously when first posted was hilarious :lol:

take 2-








Lois_Lane said:


> Steroids.................................


 :thumbup1:



Dan said:


> erm weeman.. you have natty material on your youtube channel :lol:


erm i know mate...i know...if its any consolation the youtube channel is actually shared by Ser and i,she went along to BNBF finals one night and filmed some of it,took leave of her senses and uploaded it to our youtube.

it still makes me shiver:cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan said:


> LOL some leg presses vary dramatically..
> 
> Like corbuk said 560kg, i seen a vid of him squatting 180 yesterday, but i can or could squat 220 but got 300kgx10 on the leg press in my gym..


he hasnt pressed 560! maybe 560 lbs!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

weeman your a nutter aye haha !


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've done 640kg (16 plates a side) for reps


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

weemans one rep max pmsl


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

most i have done is 14 plates aside for beta half reppers!!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I normally do 350kg without the sled, for 8 reps

turns out I suck at life according to this thread :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do people put there hands on there legs to push up?

I see so many people do this but surely that is cheating yourself?


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

just resting edge of parm on keecaps that what i do dagman


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] hammer strength machine cant get more than 450k on before you run out of space for plates.. unilateral though which is different.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I want to find a press with a lower starting point as I have unnaturally short legs.

Last time I went to any weight was 350kg for 12 but it started getting akward starting off on tip toes


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends which leg press using. on a 45 degree sled one i can do 12 plates a side.

but on the horizontal ones i can only do like 5 or 6plates a side lol.

ive used other leg presses which are very very easy. all depends on the design i guess.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i can do around 100-120kg for 3 sets at 8 reps each on the 45 degree angle leg press, but im only 16 and not long started training so i think thats good for me  lol


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I can rep out 10 at 550kg and forgive me here but wtf do people mean by sled?


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

10, 20kg plates a side max tht will fit on so 400kg for 5 reps, lowest my legs will go basicly nees touching chest


----------



## SyRexx (Dec 17, 2009)

4 x 200kg - was all the machine had and no way of adding extra plates


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

well managed to get to 380 kgs today up 70 kilos from last week was chuffed.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I do hope these lifts are all the way down, as I have seen so many leg pressers only doing half or 3 quarter reps. Knees to the chest/armpit.


Agree and no pushing up with your hands on your quads :cursing:


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

260kg for reps is my best, at the height of my cycle

now 220kg for reps


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

430kg for 12 reps, last weekend, and Natty too!!!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

350kg for 5 full reps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

I havnt been on a decent leg press since i was about 16/17.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> I can go stupidly heavy as in close to 2000lb but all that does is strain my hips and glutes.
> 
> Find a good machine where 5 plates per side is enough and go all the way down.
> 
> *Leg press = ultimate BETA show off machine*.


Guilty of that in the past.....

:thumb:


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

380k for 21 reps last night


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't ever even used a leg press


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

trained on around half a dozen different leg press machines in the past and they vary massively, angles and maintenance and such like..very difficult to compare IMHO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my best ever was 640 for 8


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

550kg for 10 this morning, but felt more knackered with the moderate front squats (2.5 plates a side) for 12 reps I also did.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Rickski said:


> trained on around half a dozen different leg press machines in the past and they vary massively, angles and maintenance and such like..very difficult to compare IMHO


x2

It makes no difference wtf anyone says on here they are machines and machines vary.

"i leg pressed 500kgx5" ..

"what can you squat?"

"I dont. About 130kg last time i tired."


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bri said:


> I haven't ever even used a leg press


your not missing much tbh


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive recently knocked the weight down a bit and do 15 reps on leg press then straight onto the leg extension for 15 reps then 10 lunges straight after :cool2: had to ring me dad to pick me up from gym couldnt walk home


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

pb 240 kg with heavy sled , in my old gym 225 was the max on the leg press and was a piece of p1ss they are all different IMO so its hard to guage on other peoples weights


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i can do around 100-120kg for 3 sets at 8 reps each on the 45 degree angle leg press, but im only 16 and not long started training so i think thats good for me  lol


Thats not a bad start mate, I talk to a guy down the gym. He's only 19 been training 3 years from your age 16!, he's doing 400kg on the leg press.

keep it up mate your be pushing serious weight in no time.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i got 15 out at 450 yesterday then 12 at 450!!!!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

400kg 12 reps


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> pb 240 kg with heavy sled , in my old gym 225 was the max on the leg press and was a piece of p1ss they are all different IMO so its hard to guage on other peoples weights


x2

machines are all different.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate seeing guys not doing deep, same goes for leg pressing too.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I can go stupidly heavy as in close to 2000lb but all that does is strain my hips and glutes.
> 
> Find a good machine where 5 plates per side is enough and go all the way down.
> 
> *Leg press = ultimate BETA show off machine*.


lol yeap


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

its all about the squats any way


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

12 plates for me, but thats all the machine goes up to.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

430kg for 10 reps


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This was inspiring / confidence shattering. Both at the same time lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

320 for 6, but picking up weight weekly. Knees to my chest, see a lot of people doing pathetic reps on leg press.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> its all about the squats any way


This.

I'm never really impressed by leg press numbers.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> This.
> 
> I'm never really impressed by leg press numbers.


It should not be about any numbers really


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> It should not be about any numbers really


Yes this is true, if your training for physique and aesthetics I guess it doesn't really matter how much you lift*. Personally I train for strength.

I dont leg press, just squat, squat and squat some more.

*within reason lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

High reps, fast pace... KO'd


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i can leg press my house! but i can only squat 270kx7 as a pb so what can ppl squat?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got a rubbish squat, but I don't do them enough. Not sure on 1RM but I can do about 130 for 6-8 at the moment. That is will full depth, not pussy reps. I usually do a lighter weight for 3 x 20, and do heavy leg press.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

it varies so much from machine to machine ive done 720kg for 8

and no disrespect weeman but they were half reps on the vid still good weight though


----------

